# SawStop Table Saw Outfeed



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

I just thought I'd post some pics of a recent project ... not the rolling cabinets I intended to build a month ago, but it's a start. This was an interim project to get an operational outfeed so I can get productive. I posted each of the pics in the order I was building in case anyone else is looking for ideas. I'm especially proud of the angle iron (it's 1/8" thick) ... I had it powder-coated to match the saw.  Then, I got the idea to notch the support legs instead of having them sit on the top of the rail ... the notches make it considerably stronger, which is why I'll probably wind up re-doing this outfeed at some point in the distant future ... I'll make the stationary outfeed 15" deep instead of just 12" given the way I notched the support legs; the hinged addition is 30" x 48" ... the perfect size. When I re-do it, I'll also only use a single 2x4 around the perimeter (for framing), which is actually planed/cut to about 1-1/4 x 2. Funny, but I forgot I had a band saw (I'm new at this and my tools are all new) ... I was actually using my jig saw for test-cutting a piece of scrap ... I had like 45 mins into the test-fitting/cutting scraps before I realized I had a band saw. Talk about laughing out loud. Anyway, I had a really hard time with the laminate adhesive ... and squeeze-out made a major mess. Despite doing my best to clean remove the rubber cement squeeze-out, I had to clean my router bits every 45-60 seconds! I've got a 1/16" drop from table saw to the stationary outfeed, then another 3/32" or so of drop from the stationary outfeed to the hinged outfeed. The folding legs are from Rockler and I'm not very happy with them, but, they do hold the table. I'm 220 and it had no problem holding my fat @ss when I jumped up on the outfeed. It's over-built for sure. I hope someone finds it helpful...

Oh ... I also drilled through the supporting angle iron to drive a 1-5/8" drywall screw into the bottoms of each of the supports; they're not going anywhere. And the first pic ... I sandwiched the rail and glued-up the wood-to-wood. This made it very convenient to slide the whole thing on and off the back rail of my saw. The slot was tight enough to hold the whole outfeed while I was measuring and marking everything up. I intended to laminate over the tops of the bolts to keep the dust from accumulating in them, but, a buddy came over and between the beers and the fumes ... I don't know ... next thing I knew, we laminated before I had bolted it on (six 3/8" bolts with washers top and bottom as well as lock-nuts to keep them from vibrating loose).

And one more "holy crap!" edit ... I had put the router bit in my router, a DW618, and said to myself, "remember to tighten the chuck" ... then I got side-tracked and said to myself again, "remember to tighten the chuck" ... and then the unthinkable happened after I got side-tracked again. I had routed the 2 tracks on the stationary outfeed but as I was doing my last pull, I noticed a strange vibration ... over the last 6" of my pull, the bit began slipping out of the chuck (24,000 rpms) ... it created a "ramp" because it was cutting as it was slipping. The router bit exited the slot and I realized what had happened as I hit the power switch off. At that point, there was about 1/4" of shaft left in the router chuck. I had to fill-in the slot with a bondo-like putty ... you can't tell except for it being white vs. "wood" but I narrowly averted a safety crisis. Lesson: tighten the chuck the moment you install the router bit, blade, etc..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I feel that an out feed table is almost essential for a table saw.

great result, Rich


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice doesn't even start to describe it!! Great job! I wish I had the room for a good saw!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice I am with Lee on this I wish I had more space That outfeed table is very nice


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for your encouragement. It's just a bit [email protected], but, it really was intended to be a temporary outfeed. Any thoughts on finishing the sides of the outfeed? I bought a bottle of black TransTint dye ... I'm thinking about spraying a very heavy mix of dyed alcohol to color the wood black, and then following-up with spraying a couple of coats of a heavy mix of dye mixed into the urethane. I'm not going to sand it all and go nuts making it perfect because it is my first, [email protected] attempt to get something to be productive. But if I spray a couple of 6 mil coats of satin to fill-in the pores, I should be able to spray the last coat of semi-gloss over the top to make it all black. I also think I'm going to dado into the 30" extension ... not sure how far I'm going to go. Any suggestions? I'm open to all thoughts/suggestions!

Tomorrow is a big day too. The electrician is coming out tomorrow to give me a 100A 24-breaker panel (with 240V dedicated for my saw, dust collector, band saw and air conditioner which I desperately need during this time of year). I've had a dehumidifier running 24x7 for the past 5 weeks just to keep the humidity down (55% is the best I can do right now); the A/C will help a lot, not to mention make my life a lot more comfortable when I'm out in the shop! ;-)

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## 1mulelover (Jul 27, 2011)

Great looking project. What a meet idea and execution.


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Just adding a link to the Infeed I built today ... in case someone's looking for a SawStop infeed/outfeed ... enjoy! ;-)

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/31455-sawstop-table-saw-infeed-removable-stowable-folding.html#post255966


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, With modification it could work with other saws I use my router table for the out-feed. (It big and on wheels)


----------

